# Just want to say....



## SugarKisses

Thanks for all your kind msgs & thoughts over these last 12 days. It really means alot. Im broken-truly broken but its nice to know so many people care and think about me. x x x


----------



## lollylou1

massive massive hugs hunny thinking of u and your family!

Lou
xxx


----------



## faun

Thinking of you and your family, i am so sorry that this had to happen. I presume your new avatar is Luke he is absoloutely gorgeous xx


----------



## dizzyspells

:hugs:

Thinking of you hunni.xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Bless your heart. I wish I could say something to take the hurting away darling. We are all here if you need ANYTHING at anytime. 

Sending love to your precious fighter and beautiful Sophie. Fly high little angels :hugs:


----------



## cath

I'm so sorry this had to happen. Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## Jellyt

I'm so sorry this happened. I'll be thinking of you x x x


----------



## Squidge

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## baby.love

Thinking of you and your family x Luke is absolutely beautiful x


----------



## FlowerFairy

:hugs: xxx


----------



## lauralora

So sorry once again hun, your little boy looks gorgeous xx


----------



## meldmac

Oh sweetie :hugs: If you ever need anything we're all here for you.


----------



## hekate

you are such a sweet person coming in here to say thank you! 
You so truly deserve to be happy and I am so sorry you are having to go through the hell of loosing your child again! I know you are very strong and you will get through this...but sending you loads of healing-vibes!
btw Luke is absolutely adorable!


----------



## babytots

Thinking of you sweetie. Luke is such a beautiful little angel. :hug: x


----------



## princess_bump

donna, you and your beautiful babies are always in my thoughts :hugs: i truly wish there was something i could say to ease your pain, even if it's just a little :hugs: x x x x


----------



## kintenda

Babe, we're all so sorry this has happened. You deserve to be so happy, truly you do. I'm thinking of you. If you want to talk... xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

bless your heart coming on here to say thank you! we should all be the bottom of your list right now.. and you have nothing to thank us for.... i honestly wish i could go back in time and change things for you babe.. i'm sending you so many :hugs: and please know that everyone is thinking of you, and we'll all be here to help support you.. Luke is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9: sweet dreams little man, play safe with Sophie :hugs: xxx


----------



## v2007

:hugs:

V xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Thinking of you! Luke is absolutely beautiful, just like his older sister. :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

Your little boy is such a gorgeous little man. He and his sister are very lucky to have such an amazing strong mummy. I cant imagine what you are going through Don, i only hope that you are able to take comfort in the fact that he was such a little fighter; so determined to stay by his mummy's side xxxx


----------



## Jem

xxxxxxx


----------



## lisa_33

i have no words hunny, you and your gorgeous angels are in my thoughts and heart xxx


----------



## Peanut78

I am so sorry, my heart breaks for you. He is beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

You are in my prayers. Lots of luv.


----------



## louise1302

thinking of you and your angels sweetheart :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

so so sorry. i cant begin to imagine how you feel. big big hugs for you :( xxxxx


----------



## Missy86

I just wanted to say am sorry agan hun


----------



## mellllly

:hugs: thinkinf of you hun xx


----------



## Lol78

I am so very sorry. Luke is beautiful. I'm just too sad for words.


----------



## Ferret

I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Sweet dreams Luke. X

Emma


----------



## Dimbo

Oh Donna, he's gorgeous. You are always in my thoughts :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs: Doodles, I am always here babe. Luke's beauty still astounds me, he is so gorgeous just like his sister


----------



## pinkgem100

i am so sorry for your loss and big hugs to you and all your family. x


----------



## biteable

Donna you are such an amazing brave person to come on here to say thanks after all youve been been through.Once again i just want to say how very sorry we are to hear your awful news,to loose 1 child is bad enough but 2.Luke is absolutely gorgeous and is now safe with his big sister,we are all here for you should you need us,much love to you and your family xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pimplebum

xxx sorry for your loss


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: thinking of you


----------



## Jemma_x

Thinking of you and you family:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Donna
been thinking about you all day. Luke is as gorgeous as I knew he would be. You are a Mummy to two beautiful angel babies, I so wish they were with you now. I'm so so sorry hun
Take care and look after yourself
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thinking of your and your family and can't imagine the pain you are going through x


----------



## Widger

Thinking of you and your family xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Kirsti

Just wanted to say a massive sorry :( Will never understand the pain you are going through. But you truly are amazing coming on to say thank you :) 
Your wee boy is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Im sure Your gorgeous wee girl is looking after her little brother :) 
Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Thinking of you sweetie, sending lots of love.

Luke is absolutely gorgeous :hug: x


----------



## CS10

I'm struggling to find the words but just want to let you know that I'm thinking of you. 
Luke is beautiful.

xxx


----------



## Las78

Big :hugs:, you're in my thoughts, wish I could take away the pain, so sorry honey x


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. Anything you need at all, even a chat PM me.
:hugs:


----------



## Sweetie

:hugs: thinking of you


----------



## Pinkgirl

Sending you massive :hugs: Donna
We are all thinking about you and all here to support you
xx


----------



## catfromaus

I'll always be grateful for your kind words when I lost my baby. Thinking about you and wish that I could say or do something for you, but I know that noone can. 
Sending love to Luke and Sophie.

Cat
xxx


----------



## clairebear

thinking of you :hug:


----------



## roc

i'm so so sorry for your loss of another beautiful little angel.


----------



## chocolate

I have only just moved over to this section and read the posts, I am so sorry, I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling, Im so sorry xx


----------



## carrieanne

god im soo sorry sending all my love to you and your family xxxx


----------



## millwallrose4

Your son is beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## shell74

I'm so sorry for the loss of your gorgeous little boy, my thoughts are with you and your family x


----------



## dragondrums

:hugs:


----------



## Kota

oh gosh, i've just seen this. 
Donna I'm so so sorry you're having to go through this again. Somethings are just to unfair. 
I wish I had the words but nothing will ever come close.
Thinking of you and your family, 
RIP little Luke, play nicely with Sophie, 

:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine.

Thinking of you & your family. Luke is beautiful, sweet dreams little man x


----------



## MrsJD

:hugs:

XXXX


----------



## chefamy1122

I wish there was something I could do to take the pain away. Please know that I have been keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## tasha41

Donna, words can't express how I am feeling for you right now.. thinking of you a lot these past days and I feel awful that I have nothing better to say :( 

Luke is absolutely gorgeous, and I don't think he could have a better mommy. <3

We all care for you so much Donna.. sending you all my love. xx


----------



## keldac

You know how much I have been thinking of you and praying for you all :hugs:


----------



## Sparklestar

I'm so sorry, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Jox

Donna I cant even put into words what i want to say.

Im so so sorry.

I know once is hard but twice is completely unbearable.

Sweet Dreams Luke xxx


----------



## cazza22

I am so sorry Sugar i dont know what to say to you babe all my thoughts are with you & OH at this heartbreaking time :-( Luke is beautiful x x x


----------



## rainbowbaby

Hello Donna sweetie...
Still thinking of you, Im truely heartbroken for you and your family
massive :hug:
Hayley xxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Hunny I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I wish I could say something to make it all better


----------



## WinterKage

So sorry for your loss hun xx


----------



## hayley x

I am so sorry donna :( thinking of you all. luke is perfect like his big sister xxx


----------



## tiggerlix

so very sorry honey..i hope in time you will get your strength back from this.
he s beautiful and very lucky to have had each other
xxxx


----------



## JASMAK

I am so sorry.


----------



## maybebaby3

so sorry 4 your loss. thinking of you xxx


----------



## pinkgem100

I am so sorry, thought are with you and family. xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

So sorry to hear of your loss, thinking of you. xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

So sorry to hear of your loss, thinking of you. xxx


----------

